# Song/Mantra to Enhance Your Wisdom (MP3 FreeDomain)



## affter333 (22 Jan. 2012)

Song/Mantra to Enhance Your Wisdom (MP3 FreeDomain)

*Manjusri Mantra*

Manjushri is the *Bodhisattva of Transcendent Wisdom*. Manjushri
is the eldest of the great Bodhisattvas and is foremost in wisdom. 
"Manjushri , a Sanskrit word, is interpreted as 'wonderful virtue'
or 'wonderfully auspicious.' Of the Bodhisattvas, Manjushri has the
greatest wisdom, and so he is known as 'The Greatly Wise Bodhisattva Manjushri.'

=====================================================
*Manjusri Mantra (to develop wisdom; for seeing through delusion)*

*Manjushri Mantra helps the mind to be free from ignorance and
heightens one's intelligence. Allowing clarity of thought and
increase memory retention.*

*Benefits of chanting Manjusri Mantra*:
*
1. Open the door to wisdom.
2. Heighten intelligence.
3. Enhance skills in debating, explaining etc.
4. Fulfill good wishes.
5. Remove obstacles/troubles.
6. Erase bad karma.
7. Help achieve perfect enlightenment.
*
=====================================================
*Manjusri Mantra:

Om Ara Ba Za Na Di

(can recite silently or whisperingly)*
=====================================================
YouTube: *Manjusri Mantra (Enhance Wisdom)* (Download HQ MP3 from below Links)

Manjusri Mantra (Shortened Version)

=====================================================
YouTube: *Great Compassion Mantra (Tibetan Version)* (Download HQ MP3 from below Links)

Arya Ekadasa-Mukha Dharani on Vimeo

=====================================================
*Download MP3 (FreeDomain) : Manjusri Mantra (Enhance Wisdom)*

*Direct Download* : http://ff07d07.filefactory.com/dlp/c2baad1/n/WS.rar
*Backup Download* : http://www.rapidshare.com/files/2682510423/WS.rar

*More Mantras/info on My Page* : Beautiful and Majestic Mantras (English)

*Please BUMP if you like the Song..*
=====================================================
*Download MP3 (FreeDomain) : Great Compassion Mantra (Tibetan Version)*

*Direct Download* : http://ff07d07.filefactory.com/dlp/c2bce46/n/TBDBZ.rar
*Backup Download* : http://www.rapidshare.com/files/3124416976/TBDBZ.rar

*More Mantras/info on My Page* : Beautiful and Majestic Mantras (English)

*Please BUMP if you like the Song..*
=====================================================


..


----------



## affter333 (1 Feb. 2012)

anybody liked it ?


----------



## affter333 (10 Juni 2012)

anybody likes it ?


----------

